# Thursday night thru Friday morning Geminid meteor shower peaks.



## greybeard (Dec 12, 2018)

INDIANAPOLIS (WTHR) — The winter meteor shower is quickly approaching.

https://www.wthr.com/article/geminid-meteor-shower-will-bring-brightest-shower-year
_On Dec. 13 and 14, the Geminid meteor shower will light up the sky. This particular shower is known to be the brightest of the year.

"This year, there will be more than 1 per minute, reaching 100 meteors per hour. Under light-polluted skies, fewer meteors will be visible,"

 according to Space.com.

The best time to see the meteors will be around 2 a.m. local time and because the moon will set around midnight, there will not be any moonlight to interfere with the meteor show. However, they can be seen as early as 9 p.m.

The Geminid meteor shower is nearly 200 years old, Space.com reported, and was first recorded in 1833.

The meteor shower will not require binoculars to see, but experts suggest allowing your eyes to adjust to the darkness for 20-30 minutes before the meteor shower.

Best viewing areas will be in the western half of the United States but all areas should be able to enjoy some of the Geminid meteor shower._


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 12, 2018)

I was wondering about this. I saw one tonight.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 13, 2018)

completely overcast and rain forecast. Not seeing anything here.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 13, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> completely overcast and rain forecast. Not seeing anything here.


Headed your way....it's thunderbumpin around here with a light show and it ain't meteors.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 13, 2018)

Just woken up to thunder. On here to see where and what. Most is well south of I-30 moving east. Feeder band is developing right over top of me.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 13, 2018)

Sigh. Real cloudy here tonight.


----------

